
Finnish startup to re-launch Nokia phones – Android this time - Nokinside
http://yle.fi/uutiset/finnish_start-up_to_re-launch_nokia_phones__android_this_time/8890128
======
dozzie
They could even try to revive Maemo/MeeGo, after Jolla tablet fiasco. (Maybe
dual boot? MeeGo or Android?)

